# Sub Q Vs IM results



## RedLang (Jan 23, 2013)

Dr Crisler has suggested that Sub Q might have an impact such as lower dosage keeping bodies serum testosterone levels at the required level. 
I early indications that this may be correct. I have changed to sub Q injections into the abdomen once every 5 days and honestly prefer it more than going IM. I only have 2 blood tests to support this as that is all i can every 6 months. Unfortunately i dont have free test, so the test is quite basic.
First blood test was in September after 3 months on 125mg testosterone enanthate every 5 days, .25mg arimidex.
Total - 38mmol - 1095mg/dl
Estrogen - 144 - 39


Second blood test was done earlier this month. Late October after. Dr also suggested bringing estrogen down, so now I added .5mg arimidex and results this month are
Total - 46mmol - 1325mg/dl
Estrogen - 189 - 51

Im not sure whether Bf% plays a role, but i have lost around 18kg since the first blood test. Estrogen did increase significantly which i was very surprised at, as well as testosterone.
Another blood test hopefully in 6 weeks to bring test down to around 900 and also bring my estrogen down.
If i was lucky enough to buy my own bloods i could report definitive changes to serum levels. 
Has anyone else had similiar effects or attempted Sub Q with supporting tests?


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 23, 2013)

Get rid of the Armidex and take aromasin 12.5mg eod.... you will feel better. You estrogen is too high. 

I hope the test readings are ng/dl and not mg/dl..... they are quite good (kudos to the test you are running!)

I tried shooting oils sub q and all I got was one helluva knot and a pretty good burn. I don;t think I had the right length needle. I used the same slins I shoot GH with.... but after just one attempt I went back to the IM injection. 

Yes, research has shown again and again that you can pin gear subq... it's just not for Vette, yet.

Keep us informed and happy cruising brother!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cashout (Jan 23, 2013)

I did Subq for quite some time with an insulin needle(29 g 5/16 inch .5 cc) and I had no issues whatsoever. It was really convenient. I was pinning 70 mg of test cyp 2X a week on M/Thur. Bloods indicated no statistical difference in any of my test readings from IM to Subq.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 23, 2013)

i do IM for everything execpt gh, peps, hcg.

but i use slins for delts.  29g 1/2 inch.  .5ml


----------



## j2048b (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok so quick q about sub q: 

Last time i tried it hurt like a mofo for about a week, i pinned into my fatty tissue on my stomach same areas as my hcg shot which nevet hurt so i ask:

Is that the correct way to pin sub q?


----------



## Cashout (Jan 23, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> i do IM for everything execpt gh, peps, hcg.
> 
> *but i use slins for delts.  29g 1/2 inch.  .5ml[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I did that as well and I found it to be very simple too. only difference is I would use the 5/16 inch needle worked great.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 23, 2013)

Could be the volume of oil. how much did you pin? I've heard some say that 1/2 a cc or more was when they had a sore lump. I was pinning about .3 of cc when i was doing it. Also, it wasn't prop you were pinning was it?



j2048b said:


> Ok so quick q about sub q:
> 
> Last time i tried it hurt like a mofo for about a week, i pinned into my fatty tissue on my stomach same areas as my hcg shot which nevet hurt so i ask:
> 
> Is that the correct way to pin sub q?


----------



## j2048b (Jan 23, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Could be the volume of oil. how much did you pin? I've heard some say that 1/2 a cc or more was when they had a sore lump. I was pinning about .3 of cc when i was doing it. Also, it wasn't prop you were pinning was it?



no cash it was test cyp, and on a slin pin, up to the 50 mark size 29,  1/2"


----------



## Cashout (Jan 23, 2013)

j2048b said:


> no cash it was test cyp, and on a slin pin, up to the 50 mark size 29,  1/2"



Just wanted to double check that...my guess is it may be volume then.

I know when I did mine, I would pull the skin up on my abs and actually inject between the skin and muscle. That may be the difference.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been curious about this. Im glad someone brought it up.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 23, 2013)

ok so not into the fatty tissues like with the hcg then?



Cashout said:


> Just wanted to double check that...my guess is it may be volume then.
> 
> I know when I did mine, I would pull the skin up on my abs and actually inject between the skin and muscle. That may be the difference.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 23, 2013)

j2048b said:


> ok so not into the fatty tissues like with the hcg then?



For me it was just a matter of not having any fatty tissue into which to shoot. So, I always pinched the skin and pulled it up and shot between the skin and the muscle.


----------



## g0re (Jan 23, 2013)

j2048b said:


> ok so not into the fatty tissues like with the hcg then?



Just look on YouTube for a sub q test injection. I'm sure there is plenty


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 23, 2013)

I injected sub q early December, still have a bruise, had a big knot for 3 weeks


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 24, 2013)

Christosterone said:


> I injected sub q early December, still have a bruise, had a big knot for 3 weeks



LOL I'm laughing with you not at you brother.... You know the shit just isn't working when you would rather jab a 1", 25g needle in your delt than use a slin pin.... 

I wonder what I did wrong??? I pin HGH and all sorts of peptides and pinned insulin (not for BB) for six years.... seems I could pin some damn test....

Mine hurt like a bitch...and burned... and knotted between my muscle and skin... for about three weeks.

Maybe one day......


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 24, 2013)

Still got a spot...ridiculous. And it hurt like water based winny....


----------



## RedLang (Jan 24, 2013)

I find sub q injections by far the easiest and least painful. I inject in my love handles with a 25g 3/4 inch needle 1/2ml. Have a little pain sometimes, but nowhere newr as much as i do when IM. Never have bleeding, but i do z track. I must say that i do get small nodules that i can feel but do recede after 3-5 days.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Just wanted to double check that...my guess is it may be volume then.
> 
> I know when I did mine, I would pull the skin up on my abs and actually inject between the skin and muscle. That may be the difference.



I use this same approach when pinning GH and / or HCG.


----------

